

Ask HN: Any "FAQ as a service" services out there? - nanch

Hey there! I'd like to set up a fresh and new FAQ page for a product and I'm having a hard time finding something to function as a FAQ page, crisp, clean, and neat.<p>I'd like to keep the FAQ on my root domain, (www.mydomain.com/faq/) but it's not a deal-breaker.<p>I'd be willing to pay for a nice FAQ as a service if I could use my own domain (faq.mydomain.com).<p>I'm even considering hand-coding an HTML page but there's got to be better solutions.<p>I've taken a look at the q-and-a wordpress plugin, but I can't set the plugin to use the root page.<p>Any help or direction is appreciated.
======
dangrossman
What you're looking for is called a "knowledge base" or "help desk", and
there's a new SaaS for it almost every month. Here are a few for starters:

<http://helpjuice.com/>

<http://www.desk.com/features/content-management>

<http://www.zendesk.com/product/key-features>

<https://www.zoho.com/support/knowledge-base.html>

Most of the time it's integrated with a ticketing system, but there's no
reason you have to use that part.

~~~
nanch
Thanks for the response dan, these are definitely in the genre of what I'm
looking for.

------
hajrice
Thanks for the question, nanch;

I noticed Dan Grossman posted a link to Helpjuice.com

I'm the founder of Helpjuice.com, if all you are looking for is ONLY a
faq/knowledgebase, then I'd suggest you dive into Helpjuice.com deeper.

However, if you're also looking for ticketing, fb+twitter support, phone
support and all that other good stuff, some of ou competitors might be a
better fit.

~~~
timjahn
Random observation:

You're "We're helping" counter currently shows 1,444,500 and counting. I
clocked it increasing at approximately 16/second. That would mean it would hit
1,382,400 in a day. Which means it just started yesterday? Or does it just
reset after 24 hrs or something?

~~~
devonbarrett
Nosing around the live_help_counter function in site.js explained it.

$.get(url, function(data) { max_help_count = parseInt(data); help_count =
max_help_count - 5000;

and the url it seems to point to is: <http://helpjuice.com/live-help-counter>

~~~
timjahn
Nice find!

